# Core Support Mount Holes



## mighty454 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi,

I'm replacing my core support as the bottom radiator support panel was damaged in a wreck prior to me owning it. Half of the bottorm radiator support bracket got ripped off and not enabling me to install the bottom valance as it attaches to the radiator support to brace itself also to also.

My question is I have a replacement core support I found for my 1972 LeMans as they don't reproduce the core supports for the LeMans's anymore and only the GTO's.

The one I have is in great shape except for the holes where the rubber body mounts attach to the frame. The mount holes have lost their shape as they have rusted around that mounting area. 

Does anyone know what size those holes should be? circumference= ?" inches 

I'm going to have a local welder try to restore the mounting area. Thanks


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

Core supports I have seen are 7/16 bolts.Common fix is to weld a big flat washer over that area,grind welds smooth and paint the area....hope this helps.That is one sweet ride!!!!!!....JB.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree on both!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The hole is much larger than the bolt for the cushion to seat in. I would get a new set of core support cushions to see what size the hole needs to be.
OR, if the bracket that the cushion seats in is good on your old support, drill out the spot welds and transfer them to the replacement.


----------



## mighty454 (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks guyz for all of the suggestions. I'm going to start taking it apart and will apply your recommendations.


----------

